# Schweden 2010 - Wo geht´s hin?



## sundangler (15. September 2009)

Hallo

Nächstes Jahr wollen wir 2 Wochen nach Schweden und sind noch am suchen wo es hin gehen soll. Mich würde mal interessieren wo der eine oder andere hinfährt?


----------



## Pikepauly (15. September 2009)

*AW: Schweden 2010 - Wo geht´s hin?*

Mörrum.


----------



## marlin2304 (15. September 2009)

*AW: Schweden 2010 - Wo geht´s hin?*

In die Schären bei Västervik


----------



## Prinzchen (15. September 2009)

*AW: Schweden 2010 - Wo geht´s hin?*

Vermutlich wieder an den Mjörn, nach Allingsas. In diesem Jahr war es dort top. Mal schauen, ob sich das wiederholen lässt. 

Petri und ne straffe Schnur,
Prinzchen


----------



## hajobu (16. September 2009)

*AW: Schweden 2010 - Wo geht´s hin?*

*Wir fahren wieder nach Hacksvik, Westergötland, waren vor 2 Jahren dort, 60 Seen innerhalb einer halben Stunde zu erreichen, obwohl wir nur in einem geangelt haben bei unserem Ferienhaus*.


----------



## scratchy1912 (16. September 2009)

*AW: Schweden 2010 - Wo geht´s hin?*

Asunden in Westergötland ( Region Kinda )...

War klasse dort, habe nur noch leider keine Zeit gefunden einen Bericht zu verfassen....


----------



## Schweißsocke (16. September 2009)

*AW: Schweden 2010 - Wo geht´s hin?*

Byskeälven und Ängesan.


----------



## FlipDaFish (17. September 2009)

*AW: Schweden 2010 - Wo geht´s hin?*

22.05 - 29.05 ab zum Asnen (Goekboet)! Das dritte mal. Ein Traum!!!:m


----------



## daniel_ (18. September 2009)

*AW: Schweden 2010 - Wo geht´s hin?*

Wahrscheinlich wollen wir diesmal nach Värmland hochfahren.
Ist aber alles noch nicht fix geplant...
Ist ja auch noch recht früh...;-)


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (19. September 2009)

*AW: Schweden 2010 - Wo geht´s hin?*

Wann willst du denn Fahren, Frühjahr oder Herbst????|bigeyes

Grüssle CD


----------



## Johann (19. September 2009)

*AW: Schweden 2010 - Wo geht´s hin?*

...auch wieder an den Åsunden in VÄSTERGÖTLAND :q


----------



## hajobu (19. September 2009)

*AW: Schweden 2010 - Wo geht´s hin?*



scratchy1912 schrieb:


> Asunden in Westergötland ( Region Kinda )...
> 
> War klasse dort, habe nur noch leider keine Zeit gefunden einen Bericht zu verfassen....


nix für ungut, aber das ist Östergötland, der Asunden in Westergötland ist bei Ulricehamn. Es gibt zwei davon !!!!


----------



## Johann (19. September 2009)

*AW: Schweden 2010 - Wo geht´s hin?*

...deshalb hatte ich "Västergötland" ja auch in Großbuchstaben geschrieben #6


----------



## daniel_ (22. September 2009)

*AW: Schweden 2010 - Wo geht´s hin?*



Schwedenfahrer08 schrieb:


> Wann willst du denn Fahren, Frühjahr oder Herbst????|bigeyes
> 
> Grüssle CD



Sowohl als auch. Das erste mal wohl im Mai!
Wieso?
Bist du auch zu der Zeit oben?

Grüße
Daniel


----------



## KVP (25. September 2009)

*AW: Schweden 2010 - Wo geht´s hin?*

Ich war schon an verschiedenen Orten und Gewässern in
Schweden,aber in 2010 werde ich das erste Mal am Asnen
sein!Da bin ich mal gespannt!


----------



## murmeli1965 (26. September 2009)

*AW: Schweden 2010 - Wo geht´s hin?*

Wir sind die Nachfolger von FlipDaFish an Asnen (Goekboet).
Stimmt, *ein Traum!!*:vik:


----------



## FlipDaFish (1. November 2009)

*AW: Schweden 2010 - Wo geht´s hin?*

Das ist natürlich Schade...nach uns sind ja keine Hechte mehr drin....

Ne quatsch! C&R. Wir entnehmen nur das was wir essen.

Dann sieht man sich bestimmt, oder wann wolltet ihr anreisen?

Petri...


----------



## Bronni (2. November 2009)

*AW: Schweden 2010 - Wo geht´s hin?*

Bolmen, war dort im letzten Jahr sehr erfolgreich (für meine Verhältnisse)
Gruß
Bronni


----------



## Tommek83 (4. November 2009)

*AW: Schweden 2010 - Wo geht´s hin?*

Noch: 205 Tage, 3 Stunden, 23 Minuten und 30 Sekunden bis zum Angelurlaub am ASNEN!!!

:vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik:


----------



## bennson (6. November 2009)

*AW: Schweden 2010 - Wo geht´s hin?*

also nach Bolmen sommer 2009 bin ich nun Schweden(innen) geil.

Gucken wie das mit dem Urlaub und finanziell klappt dann wollte ich nächsten Herbst mal vorbei.


----------



## rekordfiske (7. November 2009)

*AW: Schweden 2010 - Wo geht´s hin?*

Ich suche auch noch das richtige Pätzchen in Schweden für Juli 2010. Aber est Familienurlaub. Kein eigentlicher Angelurlaub. Ich dachte da zumindest an einen Tag auf dem Vännern. Trollingfahrt. Kann mir jemand Tipps geben. Kann man vielleicht auch in Karlskrina Frau und Tochter zum Shoppen schicken und inder nähe noch ein bischen Blinkern oder auch mit der Fliege was fangen. Wer kennt den idealen Ort dafür?


----------



## daniel_ (30. November 2009)

*AW: Schweden 2010 - Wo geht´s hin?*

Wer plant sonst noch 2010 einen Urlaub und wenn ja, wo???

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## Krüger82 (30. November 2009)

*AW: Schweden 2010 - Wo geht´s hin?*

Ich war dieses jahr das erste mal in schweden und bin restlos begeistert!!! Haben nicht die unmenge an fisch gefangen aber landschaftlich atemberaubend und die schweden sind wahnsinnig nett!!! Wir werden uns in nächster zeit mal zusammen setzen und den urlaub für 2010 planen!! Freu mich schon drauf!!!!

Mfg


----------



## Tagger (30. November 2009)

*AW: Schweden 2010 - Wo geht´s hin?*

Im April geht's zum ersten mal nach Schweden ... genauer gesagt an den Kösen. Mal schauen wie's wird .... 

|kopfkrat


----------



## AngelfreundeBB (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Schweden 2010 - Wo geht´s hin?*

Wir fahren auch wieder 2010 nach Schweden. Nach Kosta (Glasreich), falls das jemandem was sagt. Dort sind die Seen prall gefüllt und die Landschaft ist wunderschön.
Wir freuen uns jetzt schon. Wer sich ein paar Bilder von da anschauen will kann ja mal auf unserer Homepage in der Galerie nachschauen.

Petri meine Freunde :vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Domini (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schweden 2010 - Wo geht´s hin?*

Hallo gehe auch 1 mai bis 10 mai 2010 in Västervik bei den schären fischen kann mir wer tipps geben?


----------



## Toarm (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schweden 2010 - Wo geht´s hin?*

Hey Leute,

komme dieses Jahr nach 4 Jahren Pause, endlich wieder nach Schweden! Werde mit 5 Kumpel im Mai in Richtung Smaland aufbrechen... wo genau steht noch nicht wirklich fest, bin aber gerade auf der Suche nach netten Häusern!..


----------



## Tillamook (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schweden 2010 - Wo geht´s hin?*

Wie jedes Jahr - 2 mal Schweden. Am 1.Mai gehts erstmal nach Hässleholm an den Finjasjön!


----------



## The_Pike (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schweden 2010 - Wo geht´s hin?*

Im Mai wieder an den Foxen, zum "hechtln", wird bestimmt wieder traumhaft!


----------



## lille pojken (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schweden 2010 - Wo geht´s hin?*



Tillamook schrieb:


> Wie jedes Jahr - 2 mal Schweden. Am 1.Mai gehts erstmal nach Hässleholm an den Finjasjön!


 
Aha da werden wieder Zander weggefangen:q

MvH Lars


----------



## Tillamook (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schweden 2010 - Wo geht´s hin?*

So ist der Plan! :vik:#6


----------



## quandle (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schweden 2010 - Wo geht´s hin?*

sers,

wir wollen dieses jahr evtl. auch nach schweden !!!
kennt jemand ein paar flüsse wo es schöne salmonieden gibt :l

gruß flo


----------



## Angelsuchti (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schweden 2010 - Wo geht´s hin?*

ich fahr im Juli 2 wochen an den yxningen. das ist das erste mal schweden für mich. ich hoffe das wird was mit ein paar hechten


----------



## Kark (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schweden 2010 - Wo geht´s hin?*

Ich bin ab Mitte Mai eine woche an den Schären. Letztes Jahr war es etwas zäh aber ich konnte unterm Strich mit meinem Ergebnis zufrieden sein. Diesmal fahren wir 2 Wochen später als letztes Jahr.
Ich hoffe es wird besser


----------



## kinglui (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schweden 2010 - Wo geht´s hin?*

Moin, fahre dies jahr den ganzen mai und juni mit dem wohnwagen durch schweden |supergri elternzeit machts möglich |supergri|supergri die meiste zeit werden wir wohl im bereich dalsland kanal sein. endlich nach langen 2 jahren mal wieder.


----------



## Krüger82 (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schweden 2010 - Wo geht´s hin?*

Ich fahre im september an die schären!!! Das erste mal an die schären und bin gespannt was so geht!!!!!!!!

Mfg


----------



## marlin2304 (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schweden 2010 - Wo geht´s hin?*



Krüger82 schrieb:


> Ich fahre im september an die schären!!! Das erste mal an die schären und bin gespannt was so geht!!!!!!!!
> 
> Mfg



Wo geht es denn hin?


----------



## Krüger82 (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schweden 2010 - Wo geht´s hin?*

Wir haben bei http://www.bjulebo.com/    gebucht!!!

Wir sind nicht die angler die auf biegen und brechen hechte in rauhen mengen fangen müssen!!! Wir erfreuen uns an den gefangenen fischen un der wunderschönen natur!!! Müssen auch nicht unbedingt die riesen hechte sein, obwohl ich nichts dagegen hätte!! Gegen ein paar knackige barsche würde ich mich auch nicht wehren!!!

Mfg


----------



## Jogyman (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schweden 2010 - Wo geht´s hin?*

Moin 
ich fahr mit meinem Kumpel am 08 Mai nach Ronneby, haben dort ein kleines preiswertes Ferienhaus mit Boot am Meer gemietet .
Für die Seen nehmen wir unsere Bellys mit.Ist für uns auch das erste mal Schweden. :vik: 

Wir freuen uns drauf  |laola:

Jogi


----------



## The fishwhisperer (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schweden 2010 - Wo geht´s hin?*

Hi,

wir wollen mit dem WoMo für 3 Wochen nach Schweden und haben aber noch keinen Plan wohin.

Wir wollen im Südlichen Teil bleiben so bis Stockholm. Uns eine schönen kleinen See suchen und angeln gehn.

Könnt ihr mir Tipps geben wo es schön, bin das erste mal in Schweden.

MfG  Rene#h


----------



## waldschratnrw (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schweden 2010 - Wo geht´s hin?*

http://www.camping.se

Da findest du sehr schöne Plätze. In Stockhol sogar einen mitten in der Stadt auf ner Insel im Mälaren.  Auf den größeren Seen findest du dich ohne Boot schwer zu recht, da kann es günstiger sein es bei Karlskrona zu versuchen, in den Schären. Viele kleine Seen liegen in Moorgebieten "sjunkmark" da kommt man nicht überall ans Wasser. Ich perönlich fühl mich hier
http://www.ivo-camping.nu/
und hier
http://portal.buyit.se/harasjomalaportal_ty/default.aspx
ganz wohl, Du soltest aber auch unbedingt hier 
http://www.morrum.com/de/  mal reinschauen.


----------



## The fishwhisperer (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schweden 2010 - Wo geht´s hin?*

Vielen Dank für die super seiten. Werde schon was finden was uns gefällt.

MfG  Rene#h


----------



## Domini (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schweden 2010 - Wo geht´s hin?*



Kark schrieb:


> Ich bin ab Mitte Mai eine woche an den Schären. Letztes Jahr war es etwas zäh aber ich konnte unterm Strich mit meinem Ergebnis zufrieden sein. Diesmal fahren wir 2 Wochen später als letztes Jahr.
> Ich hoffe es wird besser


 

gehe auch am ersten mai, wieso wars zäh und wieviel hast du gefangen?


----------



## freedet (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schweden 2010 - Wo geht´s hin?*



sundangler schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Nächstes Jahr wollen wir 2 Wochen nach Schweden und sind noch am suchen wo es hin gehen soll. Mich würde mal interessieren wo der eine oder andere hinfährt?


 
Am Bolmen - Insel Bolmsö heist dit globe icke.. |bla: hab mir da ein Haus gemietet - freetravelnet.de - Kumpel von mir hat gesagt, dit soll da wieder grosse Hechte jeben.
Gruss aus Berlin #6


----------



## hechtangler_tom (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schweden 2010 - Wo geht´s hin?*

Dieses Jahr geht es vom 22.05. - 29.05. nach Hedesunda in der Region Uppsala Län an den Fluss Nedre Dalälven. Das liegt ca. 2h nördlich von Stockholm. 

Ich hoffe auf ein paar erholsame Tage und dass wir ein paar Hecht, Zander und Barsche überlisten können.


----------



## fishwert (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schweden 2010 - Wo geht´s hin?*

22.05.10 - 02.06.10 Bolmen bei Bolmstad


----------



## dhxxlwxgxn (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schweden 2010 - Wo geht´s hin?*



hechtangler_tom schrieb:


> Dieses Jahr geht es vom 22.05. - 29.05. nach Hedesunda in der Region Uppsala Län an den Fluss Nedre Dalälven. Das liegt ca. 2h nördlich von Stockholm.
> 
> Ich hoffe auf ein paar erholsame Tage und dass wir ein paar Hecht, Zander und Barsche überlisten können.



Diese riesen Flüsse sind doch eher bekannt für ihren recht guten Salmonidenbestand, so hörte ich jedenfalls. Geangelt habe ich da leider auch noch nicht. Jemand von euch einen Tipp??

Detlef


----------



## Lauenburger (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schweden 2010 - Wo geht´s hin?*

Wie wollen wahrscheinlich hier hin http://www.varmlandsgarden.com/html/deutsch.html waren 2008 schon mal dort und war einfach nur geil


----------



## fishwert (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schweden 2010 - Wo geht´s hin?*

@dheilwagen
Habe in einem anderen Thread (http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=170658) unserem Anglerkollegen _hechtangler_tom_ versucht ein paar Tipps/Infos zum Thema Nedre Dalälven zu geben.
Ganz so unrecht mit den Salmoniden im ND hast Du natürlich nicht. Aber wissen muß man auch dass dieser Fluss auf seinem Weg zur Ostsee immer wieder riesige Wasserbecken bildet, mit enormen Wasserflächen die sich von einem großen See eigentlich so gut wie gar nicht unterscheiden. Und somit ist in diesen Bereichen ein sehr guter Hecht (mitunter auch Zander)-Bestand zu finden. 
Und genau so dürfte es in dem Bereich Hedesunda, wo hechtangler_tom seine Zelte aufschlagen möchte, auch aussehen. Also nehme ich an dass in dem Abschnitt auch eigentlich überhaupt keine Strömung wahrgenommen werden kann.

VG
Dieter


----------



## Meister (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schweden 2010 - Wo geht´s hin?*

Moin Moin. Wir machen dieses Jahr wieder einen 4-Wochen Trip nach Schweden vom 19. Juni bis 18. Juli. Die genaue Route steht noch nicht fest.  Geplant ist bis jetzt nur über Östersund nach Skelleftea und vielleicht nach Kalix. Mal sehen wo es uns so hin verschlägt. Mitsommer ist auf jeden Fall die beste Zeit für eine Schwedenreise. Wenn man abends um 11 oder früh um 2 Lust zum angeln hat nimmt man sich eben seine Spinnrute und geht bei Tageslicht mal eine Runde um den See und zieht den einen oder anderen Barsch/Hecht an Land. Ich hoffe nur das wir in diesem Jahr zu Mitsommer einen Stellplatz auf einem Campingplatz bekommen denn an diesem Tag sind wohl alle Einwohner Schwedens unterwegs.   Gruß Meister


----------



## waldschratnrw (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schweden 2010 - Wo geht´s hin?*

Jou, den Stellplatz würd ich auch vorher reservieren gerde in der Mittsommerwoche und stell dich auf ne Menge Trubel ein. DAS mit dem um den See wandern ist so einfach auch nicht *grins*. Aber... du wirst es erleben


----------



## Prodigy (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schweden 2010 - Wo geht´s hin?*

Fahre dieses Jahr mit meinem Kumpel an den Vänern, in die nähe von Karlstad. Haben da ein Ferienhaus mit Motorboot gemietet.
 Hoffentlich wird das Wetter einigermaßen im Mai, fürs angeln solls ja die beste Jahreszeit sein!?;+
Sollte es zu windig werden, werden wir uns in Richtung Glaskogen Naturreservat verdrücken. 
Angeblich eins der weltweit schönsten Angelgebiete.#c;+#c

Wir werden sehen.

Mfg 
Lasse


----------



## dhxxlwxgxn (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schweden 2010 - Wo geht´s hin?*



fishwert schrieb:


> @dheilwagen
> Habe in einem anderen Thread (http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=170658) unserem Anglerkollegen _hechtangler_tom_ versucht ein paar Tipps/Infos zum Thema Nedre Dalälven zu geben.
> 
> VG
> Dieter




Besten Dank für die Tipps.
Detlef


----------



## Shadrap (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schweden 2010 - Wo geht´s hin?*

Meine Planungen sind jetzt auch so gut wie abgeschlossen. Ich wollte mal wieder nach Dalsland oder Värmland und jetzt geht es im Mai für 2 Wochen an den Västra Silen. Genauer gesagt an den südlichen Teil, der in Dalsland liegt.

Der See ist ja recht bekannt und beim Googeln gibt es jede Menge Treffer. An weiteren Tipps, Infos und Erfahrungsberichten bin ich aber brennend interessiert ...


----------



## daniel_ (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schweden 2010 - Wo geht´s hin?*

Unsere Planungen sind jetzt auch abgeschlossen.
Wir fahren vom 8.Mai an 2 Wochen nach Värmland an einen See in der Nähe von Hagfors.

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## bennson (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schweden 2010 - Wo geht´s hin?*

Wenn die Termine bei uns klar sind gehts wieder zum Bolmen.

So spare ich mir schonmal 2-4 Tage weil ich schon paar gute Spots kenne.
Naja bei und gehts aber erst anfang August los. Weniger Hechte dafür mehr Zander =)


----------



## fishwert (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schweden 2010 - Wo geht´s hin?*



bjay schrieb:


> Wenn die Termine bei uns klar sind gehts wieder zum Bolmen.
> 
> So spare ich mir schonmal 2-4 Tage weil ich schon paar gute Spots kenne.
> Naja bei und gehts aber erst anfang August los. Weniger Hechte dafür mehr Zander =)



weißt Du auch schon wo an den Bolmen? N, O, S, W?
Bin nämlich auch dieses Jahr dort zu Gast. Allerdings schon Ende Mai!


----------



## Sverige (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schweden 2010 - Wo geht´s hin?*

Südliche Schären bei Karlshamn (Güövik) 

wahrscheinlich - auch Mai. Traumhafte Bucht die windgeschützt und mit tollen weiteren Gebieten per Boot verbunden ist. Schilfgürtel, Felsen, Inseln, Buchten... Macht einen etwas unabhängig vom Wetter. 
Gute Hechte, MeFo und wenn gar nichts gehen sollte Dorsch. Waren letztes Jahr da. War für Hecht nur leider zu heiß im Juli. Trotzdem ging ein bißchen was bei den Krokodilen

Bin gespannt wie es im Frühling aussieht.


----------



## The fishwhisperer (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schweden 2010 - Wo geht´s hin?*

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe gehört das es in Schweden eine Angelkarte für bestimmte Gebiete gibt. Soll heißen das ich nicht bei jeden See eine Karte benötige.
Hat davon jemand was gehört???

LG René#h


----------



## lille pojken (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schweden 2010 - Wo geht´s hin?*



The fishwhisperer schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich habe gehört das es in Schweden eine Angelkarte für bestimmte Gebiete gibt. Soll heißen das ich nicht bei jeden See eine Karte benötige.
> Hat davon jemand was gehört???
> ...


 
Hejsan

So was hier http://www.inatur.se/sverigefiskekortet/

MvH Lars


----------



## Schweißsocke (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schweden 2010 - Wo geht´s hin?*

_Ich glaube, René meint eher die Fischereibezirke (fiskevårdsområde). Diese können vor allem in Mittel- und Südschweden große Gebiete umfassen, so dass man mit einer Angelkarte oft eine Vielzahl von Seen, Tjärns und Fließgewässern befischen kann.
Im Süden umfassen die Fischereibezirke häufig nur einzelne Gewässer, wie etwa Bolmens FVOV__.
_


----------



## lille pojken (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schweden 2010 - Wo geht´s hin?*



Schweißsocke schrieb:


> _Ich glaube, René meint eher die Fischereibezirke (fiskevårdsområde). Diese können vor allem in Mittel- und Südschweden große Gebiete umfassen, so dass man mit einer Angelkarte oft eine Vielzahl von Seen, Tjärns und Fließgewässern befischen kann.
> Im Süden umfassen die Fischereibezirke häufig nur einzelne Gewässer, wie etwa Bolmens FVOV__._


 
Mag sein aber langen 800 seehen nicht fuer 2-3 wochen|kopfkrat


----------



## JoFlash (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schweden 2010 - Wo geht´s hin?*

Hallo,

ich werde dieses Jahr mit meiner Süßen gen Norwegen fahren und dabei Schweden für eine Woche als "Transitstrecke" mit ein wenig Fischen benutzen. Wollten definitiv ein wenig campen, denn die Natur in Schweden ist echt unschlagbar!!!

Weil wir in Schweden ohne Boot unterwegs sind hier die alles entscheidene Frage:
Kennt jemand schöne Gewässe (Egal ob Küste, Fluss, See) wo gutes Angeln vom Land möglich ist und die in der Nähe der Route Malmö - Oslo liegen?
(Hab die Spinn- und Meeresausrüstung im Gepäck)

Danke für die Infos im Voraus und mfG;
JoFlash


----------



## The fishwhisperer (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schweden 2010 - Wo geht´s hin?*



lille pojken schrieb:


> Mag sein aber langen 800 seehen nicht fuer 2-3 wochen|kopfkrat


 
Hallo ihr zwei,

vielen Dank für eure Hilfe. Wo kann man die Karten bekommen und wieviel kostet der Schein???

LG  René#h


----------



## lille pojken (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schweden 2010 - Wo geht´s hin?*



The fishwhisperer schrieb:


> Hallo ihr zwei,
> 
> vielen Dank für eure Hilfe. Wo kann man die Karten bekommen und wieviel kostet der Schein???
> 
> LG René#h


 
Hejsan

Nur ein paar klicks weiter http://www.inatur.se/imageRepository/00/00/83/36/39/833639.pdf
Kannst den auch online bestellen!!!!

500sek fuer das Jahr/250 fuer ein Woche und 60 fuer den Tag,Jugentliche unter 20 fischen kostenlos!!!!
MvH Lars


----------



## The fishwhisperer (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schweden 2010 - Wo geht´s hin?*



lille pojken schrieb:


> Hejsan
> 
> Nur ein paar klicks weiter http://www.inatur.se/imageRepository/00/00/83/36/39/833639.pdf
> Kannst den auch online bestellen!!!!
> ...


 

Vielen Dank für die Info und Petri Heil #6


----------



## sandro82 (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schweden 2010 - Wo geht´s hin?*

Hallo !
Habe mal ne Frage ?Ich fahre am 22.5.2010 bis zum 30.5.2010 nach. Halland in der Nähe des Lagan.Ist in dieser Zeit Lachs anzutreffen ?Und giebt es in auf der Ecke Forellen Seen wo auch saiblinge zu fangen sind?Und wie ist das Wetter im Mai dort?
Würde mich auf antworten freuen.


----------



## lille pojken (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schweden 2010 - Wo geht´s hin?*



sandro82 schrieb:


> Hallo !
> Habe mal ne Frage ?Ich fahre am 22.5.2010 bis zum 30.5.2010 nach. Halland in der Nähe des Lagan.Ist in dieser Zeit Lachs anzutreffen ?Und giebt es in auf der Ecke Forellen Seen wo auch saiblinge zu fangen sind?Und wie ist das Wetter im Mai dort?
> Würde mich auf antworten freuen.


 
Hejsan

Schau mal auf die Seite vom Lagan
http://www.laholmslaxfiske.nu/Default.aspx

Kannst auf Deutsch stellen,dan fänge und ab seite 79 ist das vom Mai 09,zwar nicht die massen aber schöne fische!!!
Wen du mehrere tage da fischen willst ist es billiger eine Jahreskarte zu kaufen als die Tageskarten!!!

Das wetter ist so ziemmlich das selbe wie in Norddeutschland,zu den seen must dich mal hier durcharbeiten
http://www.fiska.se/fiskevatten/?SW=&A=S&Adv=

MvH Lars


----------



## sandro82 (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schweden 2010 - Wo geht´s hin?*

Danke für den guten Tip und den Links .Hoffe das ich dort meinen ersten Lachs mit der fliegenrutte überlisten kann.Habe glesen das popige Farben fangen sollen.


----------



## lille pojken (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schweden 2010 - Wo geht´s hin?*



sandro82 schrieb:


> Danke für den guten Tip und den Links .Hoffe das ich dort meinen ersten Lachs mit der fliegenrutte überlisten kann.Habe glesen das popige Farben fangen sollen.


 
Hejsan

Da nicht fuer!!!

Die meisten fische werden im oberen bereich gefangen,und da mit der Spinrute und einer seitenarm-montage mit Tubenfliege!!!
Die muster im dem Bräunlichen wasser sind meist Rötlichund oder Orange!!!

Wen du die karte vom ersten link auf machst ist rechts zwischen den beiden Parkplatzzeichen Pool 1 und genau auf der anderen Strassenseite ist ein Angelladen wo du dir die Gänigsten musster anschauen kannst und dan selber nachbinden oder doch kaufen,und die Karten bekommst du dort auch!!!!

MvH Lars

P.s Der wohl besste Pool fuer die Fliege ist Per Karls hall = Nr.8


----------



## sandro82 (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schweden 2010 - Wo geht´s hin?*

Das hört sich alles Seher gut an bin auch schon völlig aufgeregt aufs fischen in so einer pracht vollen Natur .Ich hoffe wenn ich keinen Lachs fange das ich ihn mal live zu sehen bekomme.


----------



## lille pojken (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schweden 2010 - Wo geht´s hin?*



sandro82 schrieb:


> Das hört sich alles Seher gut an bin auch schon völlig aufgeregt aufs fischen in so einer pracht vollen Natur .Ich hoffe wenn ich keinen Lachs fange das ich ihn mal live zu sehen bekomme.


 
Hej

Mach dich man nicht verrueckt immer schön locker und entspand an die sache ran,und ausdauer wird meist ja bekanntlich belohnt!!!!

Das gute am Lagan ist das die Wasserfuehrung nicht sehr stark schwangt und somit die Fische eigentlich immer kontstand aufsteigen,da der Fluss durch ein Stromkraftwerk verbaut ist,die Fische selber nicht Laichen und der Strombetreiber eine Aufzuchtanlage betreibt und den Fluss besetzt!!!
Kannst dir auch anschauen und Fuehrungen haben die glaube ich auch!!!

MvH Lars


----------



## sandro82 (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schweden 2010 - Wo geht´s hin?*

Ja für mich ist es das erste mal. Das ich nach schweden fahre und den Lachs mal nachstelle.Habe mir mal auf Youtube ein paar Videos angeschaut von der mörum und bin echt begeistert .Ich hoffe Petrus beschenkt mich wie immer beim fischen auf meefo und Regenbogen Forelle auch mit eine Lachs .


----------



## lille pojken (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schweden 2010 - Wo geht´s hin?*



sandro82 schrieb:


> Ja für mich ist es das erste mal. Das ich nach schweden fahre und den Lachs mal nachstelle.Habe mir mal auf Youtube ein paar Videos angeschaut von der mörum und bin echt begeistert .Ich hoffe Petrus beschenkt mich wie immer beim fischen auf meefo und Regenbogen Forelle auch mit eine Lachs .


 
Hej

Kansst die Mörrum aber nicht wirklich mit dem Lagan vergleichen,da zum einen die Fische in der Mörrum doch einwenig grösser sind,und anderen ist die Landschaft doch ganz anders!!!
Die Mörrum ist in Wäldern eingebettet und der Lagan eher durch Wiesen!!!
Aber der Lagan ist nicht so Teuer wie die Mörrum und man hat gute Chansen auf seinen Lachs oder aber Mefo!!!!

MvH Lars


----------



## Palerado (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schweden 2010 - Wo geht´s hin?*

Ich bin vom 03. bis 17. Juli mal wieder am Asnen bei Ulli und Mona anzutreffen.
Ich hoffe wir können die Aufwärtstrend der letzten male beibehalten


----------



## Johanna (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schweden 2010 - Wo geht´s hin?*

Hallo Schwedenfans......
bei und gehts dieses Jahr im Juli (juchhu-nur noch 6 Wochen) an den tollen Foxensee.
Freuen und schon tierisch aufs Angeln, die Ruhe und natürlich aufs Faulenzen.#h
grüssles von MICHI


----------



## Seefliege (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schweden 2010 - Wo geht´s hin?*

#h

ich bin dieses jahr im juli jeweils 1 woche am Vidöstern und am Mjörnsee. mit dabei sind familie und boot. bin schon sehr gespannt, was da so geht ...


----------



## jimmie8882 (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schweden 2010 - Wo geht´s hin?*

Letztes Jahr im August waren wir noch zu viert am Asnen, hatten zwei Boote und durchwachsenes Wetter. Fische liessen sich spärlich fangen - echt knifflig! 

Dieses Jahr sind jetzt zwei abgesprungen und wir werden wohl zu zweit fahren müssen. Geplant sind eigentlich die Schären bei Västervik gegen Ende September, allerdings suchen wir noch passende Unterkunft und Reiseroute (Fliegen+Mietwagen?) ... zu zweit ist der Urlaub irgendwie gleich doppelt so teuer! 

Fies mies! :r


----------



## hechtangler_tom (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schweden 2010 - Wo geht´s hin?*

@Jimmie, Wir sind heuer auch das erste mal geflogen.

Es ist zwar etwas teurer, aber deutlich entspannter.

Flug hatten wir mit Lufthansa von München nach Stockholm für 249 EUR gebucht (expedia.de). 
Mietwagen über Billiger-Mietwagen.de. Der Kombi (Skoda Oktavia incl. Vollkasko ohne selbstbeteiligung) für 326 EUR.

Die letzten drei Jahre bin ich immer von München mit dem Auto gefahren. Fliegen ist wesentlich entspannter! Vor allem wenn ihr nur zu zweit seit.


----------



## jimmie8882 (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schweden 2010 - Wo geht´s hin?*

Hab das mal durchgerechnet und preislich kommt's auf gleiche raus, nur ist man gepäcklich etwas eingeschränkt! Vllt entscheidet das der Wunsch nach einer entspannten an und Abreise!


----------



## TheFan (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schweden 2010 - Wo geht´s hin?*

nabend 
am Donnerstag geht es endlich los,zum ersten mal in den Süden von Schweden mit dem Womo.
Werde an der Westküste gemütlich hoch fahren und dann richtung Oland und wieder zurück nach Trelleborg.
Die meiste Zeit werde ich die ostsee befischen vll auch mal einen schönen See im Landesinneren, mal schauen wo es mich hintreibt..
ich freu mich


----------



## masterpike (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schweden 2010 - Wo geht´s hin?*

Noch 4 Wochen dann gehts endlich wieder ab nach Smaland!
Vidösternsee! Värnamo! Geil! ;-)

Grüße

masterpike


----------



## paulbarsch (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schweden 2010 - Wo geht´s hin?*

mitte juli an den lagmanshaga!  lindas ,südschweden!
endlich wieder in aller ruhe über den see tuckern und hechte,barsch und co ärgern! schweden ist schon geil!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
gruss andreas


----------



## fishwert (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schweden 2010 - Wo geht´s hin?*



hechtangler_tom schrieb:


> @Jimmie, Wir sind heuer auch das erste mal geflogen.
> 
> Es ist zwar etwas teurer, aber deutlich entspannter.
> 
> ...



war auch mal zum Nedre Dalälven (ca. 1700km) und vor kurzem an den Bolmen (knapp 1300km) von München aus hoch gefahren. Ist schon 'ne richtig ermüdende & etwas stressige Angelegenheit 
Hatten auch schon überlegt beim nä. mal zu fliegen. Wenn nicht der (große) Nachteil der deutlichen Gepäckeinschränkung wäre |gr:
Was zahlt man aber eigentlich für Übergepäck? Bzw. werden Angelruten (auf ca. 1,35m "zusammengeklappt") als Sperrgepäck, und dann mit Kostenaufschlag, behandelt?


----------



## Meister (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schweden 2010 - Wo geht´s hin?*

Moin Moin an alle Schwedenliebhaber,

noch sieben lange Tage dann geht`s endlich ab Richtung Polarkreis für viiiiieeer Wochen. :vik:Einfach nur :k und #a  oder ...........  |sagnix

Gruß Meister


----------



## fishwert (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schweden 2010 - Wo geht´s hin?*



Meister schrieb:


> Moin Moin an alle Schwedenliebhaber,
> 
> noch sieben lange Tage dann geht`s endlich ab Richtung Polarkreis für viiiiieeer Wochen....
> 
> Gruß Meister



zum Eisfischen? 

Nee, im ernst, wie nahe denn an den Polarkreis bzw. wohin?


----------



## hechtangler_tom (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schweden 2010 - Wo geht´s hin?*

@fishwert, Sperrgepäck kostet bis 140 cm bei LH 35 EUR, bis 200 cm 70 EUR. Bis 2 m kann man dann 35 kg Gepäck mit aufgeben. 

Da bei uns am Flughafen allerdings sehr viel los war haben wir sowohl auf der Hin, als auch auf der Rückreise nicht mehr bezahlt. Wir hatten zu dritt plus Baby 90 KG Gepäck dabei. Wir mussten hier keine Abstriche in Kauf nehmen.


----------



## fishwert (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schweden 2010 - Wo geht´s hin?*



hechtangler_tom schrieb:


> .....
> 
> Da bei uns am Flughafen allerdings sehr viel los war haben wir sowohl auf der Hin, als auch auf der Rückreise nicht mehr bezahlt. Wir hatten zu dritt plus Baby 90 KG Gepäck dabei. Wir mussten hier keine Abstriche in Kauf nehmen.



war ja dann wohl ein günstiger & willkommener Zufall aus eurer Sicht! Nur darauf kann man ja nicht immer bauen....und dann läppern sich auch die Mehrkosten allmählich zusammen 

Trotzdem muß man dann auch abwägen ? Zeit ich für Hin- und Rückreise opfern möchte/kann. Und somit sich dann für oder gegen Fliegen entscheidet....


----------



## Meister (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schweden 2010 - Wo geht´s hin?*



fishwert schrieb:


> zum Eisfischen?
> 
> Nee, im ernst, wie nahe denn an den Polarkreis bzw. wohin?


 

Der Weg ist das Ziel. Wir wissen im Moment noch nicht wo es uns hintreibt. Wir haben uns vorgenommen bis nach Kiruna zu fahren aber vielleicht gefällt es uns weiter unten so gut dass wir garnicht erst bis zum Polarkreis (Jokkmokk) kommen außerdem möchte ich auch nicht die ganzen 4 Wochen im Auto sitzen.

Gruß Meister


----------



## fishwert (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schweden 2010 - Wo geht´s hin?*



Meister schrieb:


> Der Weg ist das Ziel. Wir wissen im Moment noch nicht wo es uns hintreibt. Wir haben uns vorgenommen bis nach Kiruna zu fahren aber vielleicht gefällt es uns weiter unten so gut dass wir garnicht erst bis zum Polarkreis (Jokkmokk) kommen außerdem möchte ich auch nicht die ganzen 4 Wochen im Auto sitzen.
> 
> Gruß Meister



wenn ich das richtig verstehe werdet ihr dann dort Halt machen wo's am intensivsten nach Fisch riecht :vik:#a

Wie auch immer, wünsche viel Spaß & tolle Erlebnisse #h


----------



## hechtangler_tom (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schweden 2010 - Wo geht´s hin?*



Meister schrieb:


> Moin Moin an alle Schwedenliebhaber,
> 
> noch sieben lange Tage dann geht`s endlich ab Richtung Polarkreis für viiiiieeer Wochen. :vik:Einfach nur :k und #a oder ........... |sagnix
> 
> Gruß Meister


 
Hallo Meister,

berichte doch dann mal wie es war und wo es am schönsten war. Irgendwann will ich auch mal Richtung Polarkreis.


----------



## alfons58 (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schweden 2010 - Wo geht´s hin?*

Straken, Mortala suchen hier aber auch Tipps...


----------



## kaipiranja (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schweden 2010 - Wo geht´s hin?*

In  3 ½ Wochen geht es nun auch bei uns endlich wieder los. Geplant sind 3-4 Wochen Angel und Trekkingurlaub. Erst geht es Richtung Vilhelmina/Saxnäs zum Kanutrekking und Forellenangeln. Dann weiter hoch in Richtung Storuman und Tärnaby um neue schöne 
  Plätzchen zu finden – auch für zukünfitge Touren.
  In der 3. Woche geht es dann über Grong(nur zum gucken) zu Freunden nach Norwegen direkt an einen Fjord bei Nærøy. Da ich im Bereich Salzwasser kaum Erfahrung habe wird hier wohl nicht so viel rumkommen. Im letzten Jahr hab ich einige kleine Dorsche auf Fetzen und eine Meerforelle sowie eine Makrele auf Blinker gefangen. Mal sehen ob ich es in diesem Jahr toppen kann – freue mich schon ohne Ende




Gruß, Kai


----------

